# Gwrych Castle, Abergele 13/10/07



## skittles (Oct 15, 2007)

On hearing that the castle is about to have renovation work start on the building Guimbulate and I decided to pay it a visit.

It was obvious where the castle is as you can see it from the A55 we stopped and asked a local how to get to it. We had a path pointed out to use and so we parked the car and started to follow it.

Soon we came across some caves so we scrambled up and explored the mouth, it went in a few yards and soon went down to a small tunnel, the second one I looked in had a bigger tunnel but blocked off. Their are other caves too. Apparently two of the caves come out near the castle a mile away from the entrance 

We scrambled up vertical rocks faces and sides of muddy mountains to find we were way above the castle - who builds castles at he bottom of a mountain? OK I know it was built as a house.

So we scrambled down and found most of the entrances blocked of with steal boards but noticed a rear entrance

Most of my photos are not up to standard as the light was fading and I did not bring a tripod

This is my second visit to the castle last time I was here it was a themed park with ghost cellar 

SOME PICS

I will post a video later


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 16, 2007)

skittles said:


> Soon we came across some caves so we scrambled up and explored the mouth, it went in a few yards and soon went down to a small tunnel, the second one I looked in had a bigger tunnel but blocked off. Their are other caves too. Apparently two of the caves come out near the castle a mile away from the entrance



A bit of a bonus, that.  Btw, that is one VERY scary face! 

Excellent explore, Skittles, and good photos considering how bad the light was. Love castles meself but not explored an abandoned one yet. 

Cheers


----------



## King Al (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice work skittles love the pics, the windows are great


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 16, 2007)

Good find there Skittles! 
Liking the underground pics (looks like the floor was a bit wonky though!!) 

Lb


----------



## skittles (Oct 16, 2007)

Posted below is a link to some video I took

I only did very limited editing and tried to post as one file but had trouble hosting

Link One

LINK TWO


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice videos Skittles -liking the style! 

Lb


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 17, 2007)

I second Lb about the vids. 
Amazing how huge the place is, which you don't get a sense of from photos. Those windows really are nice.


----------



## skittles (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks its a huge place 120 rooms, but we could only get into the main bit. The rest is just as bad.

The videos have a problem as the first one is just over 6 minutes long the second is over 7 minutes. Why they come out at 13.32 ?


----------



## Gimbulate (Oct 18, 2007)

good stuff skittles  that was a great day 

(i have some pics on my http://www.flickr.com/photos/gimbulate )


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 18, 2007)

Fabulous pics Gimbulate. Love the sillouette ones of the windows. 

Cheers


----------



## skittles (Oct 19, 2007)

Gimbulate said:


> good stuff skittles  that was a great day
> 
> (i have some pics on my http://www.flickr.com/photos/gimbulate )



It sure was 

Welcome over its much nicer here then 28DL


----------

